# Looking for Peter Brown



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

Peter Brown formerly of Pickering, North Riding Yorkshire served in THACKERAY in mid 60's then did a world cruise as AB aboard ORIANA in 1967-68. Heard he left the sea to pursue life as a carpenter somewhere around Malton or City of York. Anyone know him? Tell him to contact Milt from Florida at: [email protected]ks.


----------

